# Angel Eyes Taste



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Has anyone had trouble getting your pup to eat Angel Eyes? I got the beef flavor and I've tried mixing it with water and just having Baxter lick it up (that worked once), mixing it with wet food (that worked once) and just sprinkling it on his dry food (never worked). Any other ideas? It's so expensive, I really don't want to throw a whole container away. Maybe I should have gotten a chicken flavor. Thanks!

Alanna


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't know how much you have to give them because we have never used angel eyes. Try putting some in peanut butter or yogurt. I used to squish pills into cheese. Roll it up in deli meat.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Don't know about Angel Eyes but I can't get the comfortis pill down Rosie. If I just push it down her throat, she immediately pukes it up. If I wrap it in cheese, she spits it out, same with peanut butter or anything. So I grind it up and have tried all kinds of things. Yesterday I took all her food away and then late in the afternoon, I ground up the pill and mixed it with scrambled eggs and she devoured it all. Course she was hungry. That might not work next time. By the way, I did a stupid thing, I tasted the pill. It didn't have any taste at first, then it made my mouth feel perculiar. Can't discribe the feeling, I spit and spit and rinsed. The good news is I won't have any fleas either. lol


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Luciledodd said:


> Don't know about Angel Eyes but I can't get the comfortis pill down Rosie. If I just push it down her throat, she immediately pukes it up. If I wrap it in cheese, she spits it out, same with peanut butter or anything. So I grind it up and have tried all kinds of things. Yesterday I took all her food away and then late in the afternoon, I ground up the pill and mixed it with scrambled eggs and she devoured it all. Course she was hungry. That might not work next time. By the way, I did a stupid thing, I tasted the pill. It didn't have any taste at first, then it made my mouth feel perculiar. Can't discribe the feeling, I spit and spit and rinsed. The good news is I won't have any fleas either. lol


Probably exactly why Rosie does not like it, it makes her mouth feel funny. Yes, Rosie will probably know it is in the eggs the next time..


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

But like I said, brain-damaged that I am--at least Rosie and I won't have fleas for a few weeks. lol


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We cut two small cubes of cheese and mold the one cube around the pill to cover it completely. Then we give the non-pill cheese cube first (just in case they're suspicious!) and then they automatically inhale the second piece with no worries!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

for angel eyes, I would try mixing it into 1 tablespoon of yogurt!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yogurt or cheese is my boys favorite medicine hider. I agree the trick is to make a game out of it with some non tainted goodies first... tricks for unadulterated cheese, sneak in the piece with angel eyes and then a few more plain cheese. (or some yogurt on a spoon)


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

*Update......*

The cream cheese did the trick. I mix the Angel Eyes with a couple of drops of water and then mix the whole thing in about 2 tsp of cream cheese. He gobbles it up like there's no tomorrow. Thanks for the help!

Alanna


----------



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> But like I said, brain-damaged that I am--at least Rosie and I won't have fleas for a few weeks. lol


Oh now,
still laughing.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm glad this came up again. I have to give Rosie her comfortis again. This time I won't have any. She puked up her heart-worm meds this month. As we know dogs don't chew and that was all that came up in two pieces. I didn't redose her. Can't imagine why after all this time of getting it. The one thing she takes right out of my hand like a treat.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

I mix Angel Eyes with plain greek yogurt or vanilla flavored for Izzo. We use the chicken flavored AE. He loves the yogurt as a treat.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

keep in mind Angel Eyes, is an antibiotic.


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok. Some of you will think I am crazy, but I noticed my hav didn't seem to like the angel eyes either. Out of curiosity, I tasted a tiny bit. No wonder they don't like it!! It doesn't taste anything like chicken or beef. It's bitter like medicine and nasty!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

No JC, I don't because I am the one that tasted the Comfortis last month. I wish that I could just put pills down Rosie's throat like I did with all my other dogs. I swear if I get it back there and she swallows, as soon as I turn her loose, she pukes it back up. Really a pain getting her to take meds. This morning I ground up the Comfortis and put in hamburger for her. I had stirred so that there couldn't have been more than a grain of sand size on any bite. But she picked out several pieces and put them on the floor. I put back in bowl and added more hambuger. finally got it all down her. Maybe it will frost next month and we won't have to do this again until next summer.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

I cannot believe you tried the pill!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I admit that I am braindamaged. Guess we can infer that JC is also. lol Rosie puked up her heartworm med last week. I couldn't bring myself to taste it before I gave it to her.


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

It"s all in the name of love!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

So being an antibiotic, with which food should it be mixed? For those of you using Angel Eyes, has it cleared up the problem, and when do you stop?


----------

